# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  متابع قديم عضـــــــــــــــــو جديد هل من مرحب ؟

## عوض الله طلحه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
التحية الى كل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام اخوكم من المتابعين للمنتدى بس للاسف كنت مكتفى بدور المشاهد وانا الان سعيد بانضمامى لكم واتمنى ان اكون اضافة لكم وما شجعني الى الانضمام هو حبكم الكبير للزعيم وصدفة جميل جمعتني بالاساتذة مانديلا89 والاستاذ ود البقعة امس فى فندق ريجينسي فى الدوحة مع لاعبي المريخ في النتخب امس وكنت سعيد بذلك اللقاء لهم التحية من هذا المكان واتمنى التواصل اكثر في منتداكم العامر 
اخوكم / عوض الله طلحه
*

----------


## ابولين

*حباب عوض الله - منور المنبر 
نتمني ان تكون اضافة حقيقية لمنبرك منبر سودان المريخ
ادخل لي جوة الدار دارك

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اهلا وسهلا عوض الله
ومرحبا بك فى دارك وبين احبابك واهلك الصفوة
تحياتنا للاساتذة مانديلا وود البقعة !!
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*تسلم كتير يا ابولين ويا الابيض ضميرك ويصل ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مرحبتين حبابك يا صفوة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حبابك يا صفوة ابقى داخل لى جوة
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياهلا بيك فى ديارك ديار كل الصفوه.
*

----------


## مرهف

*حبابك عوض وانت تطل علينا في اجمل الايام المباركات
الجمعة والاحتفال بالعيد الثالث
نورت
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*منور ياعوض الله 
الدار دارك
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*منور بين أخوتك فى أون لاين والدار دارك ومنتظرين مساهماتك وإثرأء المنبر بالجديد المفيد إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*عوض الله طلحه شابٌ يهيم بالمريخ عشقاً

  وجدته بالأمس يجالس كابتن مصعب عمر

  وعرفت منه مريخيته لذا دعوته للمشاركه

 فى منبر الجمال . 

 أهلاً بك عوض الله بين أهلك الحمر الميامين

فى يوم عيد المنبر ونتمنى أن تكون فأل خيرٍ عليه .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حبابك يازعيم منور المنبر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مرحب بك فى دار الصفوة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ياخ شرفتنا وشرفت بيتك والله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلا بيك الصفوة عوض الله يابختك جيت مع احتفالات المنبر بالدوحة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مرحب بيك في دارك يا زعيـــم ... مرحب بيك في دار الصفوة ...

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهلاً بالصفوة عوض الله بدار الصفوة 
الدار دارك وكلنا اخوانك 
ونحن في انتظار ابداعاتك 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـلا         وغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــلا
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*مرحبتين حباب ودطلحه نورت المنتدى
*

----------


## كسباوى

*مليون مرحب يالصفوة عوض الله  حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا الدار دارك  حبابك  +  كل السعادة بك
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*ألف مرحبتين حبابك نورت بيتك و مطرحك 
*

----------


## samawal

*يا هلا وغلا عوض الله 
‘نشاء الله دوماً نعجبك 
وتعجب غيرنا عبر المنبر

وحبابك ما غريب الدار

*

----------

